# My Services Pocket Watch Collection.



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

In addition to my more well known Services wristwatch collection I`ve also been slowly adding examples of the company`s pocket watches so I thought it was about time I showed them off, first up there`s these...

*"Services" ** Scout, Army `Lumed Dial` & `Plain Dial` plus Ensign circa let 1920s/mid 1930s*




























As I mentioned in another thread I know the `lumed` dial Army & the Ensign were made by Thiel Bros., Thuringia Germany, the Army uses a Thiel Surprise (version E) movement, the Ensign has a Thiel Viktoria one both are circa 1930.

I had thought the Scout & `Plain Dial`(Services description for unlumed) Army were also made by Thiel Brothers but I`ve been unable to find any of that company`s movements which match the ones used in these watches. My suspicion is still that they were both made in Germany but so far I have been unable to ascertain by whom 

Amazingly all the watches come complete with their original boxes...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Next up are these two from Switzerland...

*Services** (Swiss Made) cal.421 7 jewels, circa mid 1950s & `Goodwood` cal.191 4 Jewels (Foreign Made) circa mid 1930s, both made by the Oris Watch Co.*



















*Cal.421 7 jewels & cal.191 4 Jewels*










The un-named model has a screwed on front & back.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Next group are from post war Germany...

*1st watch made Kienzle, 46/0b movement circa 1950s, 2nd & 3rd watches made by UMK/UMF, #83 movements circa late 1950s/early 1970s.*


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Third group, made in Britain...

*Services **`Army` (circa mid 1950s), Services `Exel`, `Stop Watch` & un-named *

*
all `Made In Gt Britain` at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales circa late 1950s/1970s.*










*Aviation (circa mid/late 1950s) & Services (circa late 1950s/early 1960s) `Made In Gt Britain` *

*
at The Gurnos Works, Ystradgynlais Wales circa late 1950s.*



















Interestingly although both watches are marked `Made In Gt. Britain` the Aviation`s movement is stamped `Made in USA`

Here`s the Aviation shown above with my other pocket watch from the same firm...










The Aviation Watch Co., was founded in the late 1930s, I don`t know if there was any connection at this time with Services Watch Co., but they were based in a different factories, in the 1950s both companies were under one roof at Bede St., Leicester.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Last up is this familiar model from the former U.S.S.R.

*Services, (Molnija 3602) 18 Jewels , mid/late 1970s*



















I gather from Steve Burrage that during the late 1970s Time Products (who imported Sekonda) took over Services obviously adding this watch to the Leicester based company`s range. So far I haven`t come across any other Russian made Services, but maybe others will turn up in the future :wink2:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Super Collection Mac, very nice. :yes:

Did the inflation calc on the PW's 5/- in 1930 = Â£48.00 today, and 7/6 = &72.00 or thereabouts - how many would pay that for a new one nowadays? :lol:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Super Collection Mac, very nice. :yes:
> 
> Did the inflation calc on the PW's 5/- in 1930 = Â£48.00 today, and 7/6 = &72.00 or thereabouts - how many would pay that for a new one nowadays? :lol:
> 
> :weed: ldman:


I`d love to get a new *"Services"* `Scout` made up with a Unitas 6498 movement B)

Talking of the Scout, are you bored of yours yet? :yawn:

That`s one I`d love to have in my collection :heart:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Great collection Mach,and amazing to see the boxes to go with some of the early ones,you can imagine how many people would have thrown them away.

I seem to be going through a pocket watch faze myself,although i did buy a Services Oxford 5 jewel fixed lug wrist watch yesterday,which i'll ask you questions about no doubt!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sam. said:


> Great collection Mach,and amazing to see the boxes to go with some of the early ones,you can imagine how many people would have thrown them away.
> 
> I seem to be going through a pocket watch faze myself,although i did buy a Services Oxford 5 jewel fixed lug wrist watch yesterday,which i'll ask you questions about no doubt!


I presume it has the Services (without quote marks) style logo, a seconds subdial, with `Made In England` underneath in which case it was most likely made for Services by Louis Newmark Ltd Croydon circa the mid 1950s :wink2:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

You described the watch almost exactly! :notworthy:

But this one seems to be Swiss made. :umnik2:

Hope you don't mind me posting picks for you in your thread, :lookaround:

but here are the sellers picks. 

Seems to have something written on the back..




























I'm sure i can get it looking a little bit better after i've given it a clean,but i liked its used looks,i was hoping it might have been a forties watch with the 5 jewel count,and its condition,but it must of had a hard life.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

sam. said:


> You described the watch almost exactly! :notworthy:
> 
> But this one seems to be Swiss made. :umnik2:
> 
> ...


Well, I was obviously wrong there









That`ll teach me not to get too cocky 

That logo style was used in the 1940s but all the Swiss Services I`ve come across so far dating to between at least the mid 1930s & early 1950s have been marked as `Foreign Made` so I`ll stick by it being circa mid 1950s :wink2:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Well i'm certainly not going to disagree with you..

Or as Captain kirk once said to Spock,"I would not presume to debate you," to which Spock replied,"That is wise"


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Great collection Mach. Ingersoll joined with Smiths and built the Gurnos works in Ystradgylais just after the last war. They names it the Anglo Celtic Clock and Watch factory. I live near there. And as they were American, probably that's why some parts were marked made in the USA?


----------

